# My first waterloop i got a couple questions.



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey tsf,

i bought the "kit" from frozen cpu its the The XSPC Rasa 750 RS240, im only using distilled water, 1 killcoil, and a few drops of PT Nuke. i got x2 Apache black's pushing air from the rads from the inside to out of the top of the case.

(XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit -HOT! - FrozenCPU.com) 

im just wondering if my temps are too high for this setup. 
Bios shows cpu - 27c, Core temps show idle 34,32,32,29 and underload with LinX for an hour i got 59,57,58,55

cpu - core i7 950 @ 3.8ghz 1.24vcore 200x19 3600 qpi link

also i have it set up so the water goes from res/pump<cpu<rad<res is that the correct method, also i think my tubing may be too short but there is no kinks in it whats so ever just when i see other water loops it seems like they have alot of slack in their tubing compared to mine.

Asus Sabertooth x58
core i7 950
12gb mushkin redline 4x3 7-9-8-24
msi gtx 580
corsair tx750
coolermaster HAF X


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

I Forgot a to ad a few things...

I have hyper threading enabled, ambient temps are around 26c, im using mx-4 thermal compound.

i believe that there is no air bubbles is there any way to make sure?? can i shake my case around or tilt it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Those temps are fine. If you do not see any air bubbles there probably aren't any.


----------

